# Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?



## Peter the Pan (9. Februar 2012)

Tach Leute,

ich habe mal die ersten 5 Seiten mithilfe der Suche studiert und habe keine Diskussionsthreads zu diesem Thema gefunden.

Also starte ich das einfach mal. |bla:

Welchen Haken fischt ihr bevorzugt? Hersteller, Größe, Material, Form etc.
Und was für Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?

Ich fang mal an:

Also ich fische nun seit gut 2 Saison den Korda Wide Gape in den Größen 4 und 6. 
Die Hakenspitze ist ganz leicht nach innen gebogen und er ist halt wieder Name schon sagt vom Schenkel her ziemlich breit. 

Bin durch die Bank weg immer zufrieden mit dem Haken gewesen. 

Freue mich auf weitere Antworten! #h

mfg Malte


----------



## WestheimCarper (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

ich fische den FOX Serie-2 "Widegape" größe 2-6 mit line aligner


----------



## catchandrelease96 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Kurvshank von Korda in den Größen 4-6


----------



## WestheimCarper (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

@catch...

An welchem Rig präsentierst du denn den Kurf shank? KD? 

gruß


----------



## rainerle (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

von Korda den
- Widegape
- Kurvshank
- Longshank
- Choddy

in den Größen 12 bis 6 i.d.R. - ganz selten Größe 4

Erfahrung: die Haken sind zwar äußerst scharf - haben jedoch eine relativ geringe Standzeit. Müsste ich aufs Geld achten, würde ich mich nach einer Alternative umschauen. Da ich aber ansonsten mit den Haken zufrieden bin und bisher keine weiteren Nachteile bei meiner Art der Angelei an den Haken finde, werde ich sie auch dieses Jahr wieder fischen.


----------



## zanderprofi1 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Mit größe 2, immer, fische ja mit 20 mm boilie! Marke weiß ich nicht!

Gruß


----------



## mephy87 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hayabusa HBIL288 - mit Line Aligner
Owner Flyliner - Blowback Rig
Korda Kurv Shank - KD-Rig
Korda Choddy - D-Rig

in den Größen 6, 8 und 10


----------



## rainerle (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Wieso muss man bei 20er Murmeln zwangsläufig mit 2er Haken fischen?
Und welche Hakengröße nimmst Du bei 24er, 26er oder 30er Boilies?
Nur am Rande gefragt!


----------



## majorfrankburns (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hallo

Also ich Fische Haken von Anaconda gr4
Allerdings ohne wiederhaken nur das mach ich eigentlich schon immer


MFG Sven


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Einige nennen hier den Choddy.
Probiert mal für D-Rigs und Chod rigs den Gardner D-Ceptor.
Der Haken ist schärfer und greift besser. Bei kiesigem Grund hat er vielleicht marginal mehr Verschleiß wegen der geraden Spitze, ansonsten ist das aber zu vernachlässigen bzw. bringt erhebliche Vorteile besonders beim Chod Rig.
Wenn es den nicht gibt, nehme ich den ESP Stiff Rigger.
Wenn es den auch nicht gibt, kaufe ich den Choddy als 3. Wahl.


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

@rainerle

die selben gedanken hatte ich gerade auch... |kopfkrat ich bin mal auf seine antwort gespannt.

mal zum eigentlichen thema:

*Korda Kurv Shank / Kaptor Kurv Shank*

*Korda Wide Gape X
* 
*Korda Longshank X*

... meistens in den größen *6-8*, rig je nach situation.

edit: die haken von *"ProLogic"* sind auch empfehlenswert, zudem etwas günstiger.


----------



## Bellaron (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hey!
Korda-Longshank
Fox-S2 Kuro Coated
Anaconda-Cassein WS
Nash Fang-Longshank
Gamakatsu- Super-Rig
Owner- Flyliner, CT5, C3

Wide Gapes für Schneemänner und Bodenköder
Curvshanks für Pop-ups und KD
Longshanks für Blow-out Rigs

Gruß Lars


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Ich nutze hautsächlich den Korda Kaptor Kurvshank. Die Farbe ist mir dabei egal. Die Größe ist meist 6-8. 
Die Vorteile,  die ich bei dem Haken sehe:
Er ist sehr scharf! Er bleibt auch nach ein paar Monaten Transport in der Tacklebox scharf, weil die Verpackung echt gut ist. Er dreht auch ohne Schrumpfschlauch ganz gut. 

Ich habe jahrelang den Fox Series 1 gefischt, mit dem ich immer zufrieden war. Leider hat Fox die Produktion eingestellt und beim Transport hat man immer ein paar "nicht ganz so scharfe" Haken gehabt, die gleich in die Tonne kamen.


----------



## Schneidi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

ich fische entweder den korda kurv shank oder den choddy. beide in größe 6. 
in Größe 4 fische ich den Owner UNICAT


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Mein absoluter Liebling ist der Prologic C1 in 4-8. Ich fische die jetzt seit ca. 4 Jahren und bin begeistert.
Gruss ROY


----------



## teddy88 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Bin nach anfänglichen Tests beim Gamakatsu G-Carp hängen geblieben.

In Größen von 4-8 einfach n perfekter, dickdrätiger Haken. Und ab und zu ma n Korda Wide Gap/ Kurve Shank


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

korda wide gape x gr 4
korda kurv shank gr  4
owner flyliner      gr2
proline concept5  gr2
fox series 2


----------



## carpomizer1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Korda Choddy Grösse 4,6,8
Anaconda WS 4,6,8


----------



## BigDaddyPain (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

ich fische zur zeit: Fox Arma Point SSSB 4-6
                          Fox Series 2 4-6

aber ich versuche immer ganz gerne mal was anderes aus.
suche auf jedenfall noch den perfeckten hacken fürs Chod-Rig.


----------



## jenskanne (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

hi,
fischt den keiner von euch den Drennan Continental Boilie Hook?
ich fische sie sehr gerne und den größen 4 und 6.
gruß jens


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



> ...suche auf jeden Fall noch den perfekten Haken für das Chod-Rig...



Lies' mal zurück, ich habe bereits etwas empfohlen.

Der meistverkaufteste Haken für das moderne Chod ist der 
Mark II Stiff Rigger von ESP in Größe 5 in Kombination mit einem 16 mm Korkball Pop up. Das funktioniert ganz sicher, und fast jeder, den ich kenne und der ein Chod richtig bindet und fischt, benützt diese Kombination. Wenn du bei Leslies of Luton vor dem Hakenregal stehst, kannst du sicher sein, dass von der Größe 5 alle ausverkauft sind. Nur aus dem Grund bin ich irgendwann mal auf den D-Ceptor Größe 6 ausgewichen und dabei geblieben. Choddy nur in Notfällen.


----------



## BigDaddyPain (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Lies' mal zurück, ich habe bereits etwas empfohlen.
> 
> Der meistverkaufteste Haken für das moderne Chod ist der
> Mark II Stiff Rigger von ESP in Größe 5 in Kombination mit einem 16 mm Korkball Pop up. Das funktioniert ganz sicher, und fast jeder, den ich kenne und der ein Chod richtig bindet und fischt, benützt diese Kombination. Wenn du bei Leslies of Luton vor dem Hakenregal stehst, kannst du sicher sein, dass von der Größe 5 alle ausverkauft sind. Nur aus dem Grund bin ich irgendwann mal auf den D-Ceptor Größe 6 ausgewichen und dabei geblieben. Choddy nur in Notfällen.



ah!! vielen dank ... das habe ich wohl wirklich überlesen ... werde mir den ESP und den D-Ceptor mal besorgen und testen :m


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Da machst du nix mit verkehrt!|wavey:


----------



## hecq (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Mein absoluter Favorit ist der:

Drennan Continental Boilie Hook

Weltklasse Haken. Fische diesen am liebsten in der Größe 6.
Da kann man sich auch sicher sein, dass jeder Haken absolut scharf ist und nicht schon beim Transport in der Verpackung an Qualität verloren hat.


----------



## Peter the Pan (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Nicht schlecht, da ist ja wirklich einiges an Antworten zusammen gekommen.  |bla:

Welche Haken ich auch ne zeitlang gefischt habe, ist der Solar Long Shank in Größe 6. Auch ne sehr gute Wahl.

mfg


----------



## marcus7 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Anaconda Pointer fehlt noch in der Sammlung.

In Gr 5 mein Lieblingshaken für Bodenköder.

mfg


----------



## makki (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Ich fische (bis jetzt) den altbekannten Drennan Boilie Hook in Größe 2 und 4. Von der Form nichts besonderes. Gebunden am stinknormalen No-Knot. Mit zusätzlichen Tubes hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Aussteiger hab ich sehr selten und Fehlbisse kommen auch sehr selten vor und vom Preis her ist das alles auch noch in Ordnung. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
lg,
makki


----------



## carphunter alex (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

also ich fische eig. jeden haken der mir gut erscheint 

bin allerdings auch vor zwei jahren bei korda hängen geblieben

ich fisch den wide gape als 2er 4er 6er oder 8er je nach ködergröße      wobei ich mit den kleineren hakenmodellen ehrlichgesagt noch keinen einzigen aussteiger hatte :m
die schaffen echt weniger im karpfenmaul als die größeren greifer !!!!!

allgemein sollte aber jeder das fischen, was ihm persönlich zusagt meiner meinung nach|supergri
hab sehr lange mit no name haken gefischt und auch sehr gut gefangen !   hauptsache er ist stabil und scharf


----------



## KarlK (31. August 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Wollte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen daher hier meine Frage!

Ich hab unter meinen Tackle-Sachen drei Packungen "Owner 50330" in Größe 2 gefunden und fragte mich jetzt ob irgendwas dagegen sprechen würde, diese als Forellenhaken an Spinner&Blinker zu verwenden?

Sie sind fast (etwas kleiner) so groß wie meine Gamakatsu LS2210S die ich normalerweise für's Forellenfischen verwende und bis auf den etwas dickschenkligen Draht sehe ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht's was dagegen spräche, was meint ihr?


----------



## AndiHam (31. August 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Ich fische Haken, die ich im Shop (nicht Internet) finde und da ist mir die Marke völlig Latte.
Diese Markenwut ist schon einigermaßen nerfig.

Man fängt mit HugoBoss Haken nicht besser, als mit normalen Angelhaken, die es schon seit 30 Jahren gibt.

Spezielle Zanderruten braucht man genauso wenig, um Zander fangen zu können. Woher kommt der ganze "ich brauch für jeden Fisch super Spezial Gedönse" ???


----------



## Revilo62 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

@KarlK
die meisten Karpfenangler in diesem Forum fischen eher Öhrhaken und keine Plättchenhaken, daher würde ich einfach in Deinem alten Thread weiterschreiben, der ja die Problematik mit den Gamakatsu-Haken-Umbau beschreibt, da geht sicher nix verloren und stellt im Grunde genommen das gleichte Thema dar.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Brachsenfan (2. September 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Ich fische vorzugsweise Fox in Größe 4-8
 In seltenen Fällen auch Partridge

 Mit Fox bin ich absolut zufrieden!
 Mit Fox Hakengröße 8 hab ich bereits Karpfen und Graser bis über 10kg gefangen. War nie aufgebogen!(Ich bin nicht auf die Großen aus und fische deshalb grundsätzlich kleinere Köder!)

 Zu den Partridge-Haken kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen, da ich diese nur fische, wenn die Fische bei den Fox-Haken nicht gut bzw. garnicht hängen!


----------



## imma-fishing (17. September 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Ich fische den Kuro S2 von Fox in der Größe 8 und 6. Daneben auch noch den Kurv Shank in der Größe 8. 
Beide Haken werden am Mouth Trap Semi Stiff von Korda gefischt - bin absolut zufrieden. Mal mit Line Aligner, mal ohne. Ich liebe einfach die kleinen Haken...
Allerdings würde ich im Kraut größere Greifer fischen. Musste schon Druck auf festsitzende Fische ausüben und dann haben sich die Haken im Maul gelöst. Das ist mir viermal hintereinander passiert.


----------



## jkc (17. September 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hi, 

also ich habe die letzten Jahre schon einige Haken probiert. Ursprünglich war "mein" Haken der Korda Wide Gape in Größe 6, dann die etwas stärkere Version mit dem X dahinter. Hatte aber einige Fälle wo die Haken ungeklärt etwas aufgebogen waren, obwohl der vorherige Drill dazu nicht passte.
Habe dann eine ganze Rutsche probiert:

Korda Curvshank 
Owner Flyliner
Anaconda Cassien
Fox Kuro S3 und S4XS
Mika Xenia und Shakira 


Meine momentanen Lieblinge sind die beiden von Mika in Größe 4, manchmal auch in 6.
Was ich an denen neben der Form schätze:
Stabilität
kein Teflon-Coating
lassen sich verhältnismäßig gut nachschärfen
Preislich etwas günstiger als Korda, Fox oder Owner

In der letzten Session hat sich der Owner Flyliner aber auch ganz gut gemacht, werde diesen vermutlich aber nicht nachkaufen, da der sich ganz beschissen bis gar nicht nachschärfen lässt.

Korda Kurvshank sagt mir von der Form her auch zu, bekommt nen festen Platz in meinem Arsenal denke ich, jedoch ist das Material relativ weich, so mein Eindruck und in Kombi mit der geraden Spitze verliert der unter Umständen relativ schnell seine Schärfe. Habe da ein Gewässer/Spot, wo die Rotaugen und Schiffsverkeht permanent am Boilie rumschieben und da ist der nach einer Nacht in der Regel so platt dass auch Nachschärfen kaum noch geht.

Ansonsten habe ich noch Restbestände vom Fox Serries2XS, der für schwere Fälle ran kommt aber ja auch nicht mehr produziert wird.

Um die Haken zu vergleichen und besser über Funktionsweise meiner Rigs bescheid zu wissen, achte ich bei jedem Fisch auf den Hakensitz und bewerte nach Schulnoten: Verletzung, Sicherheit, und Lösbarkeit. Habe die Daten noch nicht ausgewertet, aber so sehe ich da auch kaum Gemeinsamkeiten oder feste Zusammenhänge. Egal welches Modell oder wie das Rig gebunden ist, es gibt immer alles; Haken weit hinten oder vorne im Maul, seitlich, mittig, oben, unten, außen an der Wange, unterm Kinn, gar nicht geschlitzt bist stark geschlitzt in Ausnahmefällen sogar an der Bauchflosse oder mittig auf der Körperflanke.|kopfkrat Und dass alles auch bei mehreren Bissen innerhalb einer Session. Einzige Auffälligkeit: Am häufigsten sitzt der Haken im Mundwinkel.


Grüße JK


----------



## imma-fishing (18. September 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Um meine Aussage zu relativieren, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich fast nur kleinere Köder fische. Ich nutze auch erst seit diesem Jahr Boilies. Die meisten Karpfen konnte ich in den letzen  Jahren mit Frolic und Hartmais fangen. Bislang war ich eher auf Raubfisch unterwegs. 
Die Hakenspitze der Kurv Shanks scheint wirklich empfindlich zu sein. Man merkt das direkt, wenn man die Montage über Steine zieht.
Der C3 von Prologic soll auch ein guter Haken sein. Knappe 3 € für 12 Haken!
Wie fischt ihr den Kurv Shank? Fixiert ihr das Haar mit Silikon am Schenkel? Habe das bislang nicht gemacht. Auch fische ich den Haken ohne Line Aligner...


----------



## jkc (18. September 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hi, mit den Silikonschläuchen am Schenkel habe ich aufgehört, war mir nicht haltbar genug. Nach fast jedem Biss, Bzw. teilweise schon beim Werfen hat´s mir die Schläuche zerlegt. 
Ich knote jetzt ein geflochtenes Haar in den Hakenbogen und schiebe das nach fast ganz vorne , da wo die Spitze beginnt. 
Ein ca. 12-15mm Stückchen Schrumpfschlauch was paar Millimeter über das Öhr hinausragt und etwas geknickt als LA wirkt ist bei mir inzwischen auch standard. So fische ich auch den Kurv-Shank.

Grüße JK


----------



## Allroundprofi (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

kurv shank von korda in gr.6 hat meiner meinung nach geringe "ausschlitzquote"


----------



## bennyhill (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



jenskanne schrieb:


> hi,
> fischt den keiner von euch den Drennan Continental Boilie Hook?
> ich fische sie sehr gerne und den größen 4 und 6.
> gruß jens



Kein Haken hat in den letzten 25 Jahren vom Casien über die Rhone bis zu den hiesigen Gewässern mehr Karpfen gefangen, er ist halt der Klassiker schlecht hin.
Aber der Korda Schrott ist gerade in Mode, da wird nachgeäfft und nachgeplappert. 
Gleichzeitig  wird in anderen Foren gejammert:* Bricht der* *Teflonbeschichtete Korda bei euch immer ab ?.*
Mein Fazit: mal schauen was von dem Korda- Hype in 25 Jahren zu lesen ist, wahrscheinlich nichts...


----------



## hecht98 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Unter normalen Umständen Fox XS4 Größe  6, noch nie aufgebogen geschweige denn irgendwelche anderen Probleme damit gehabt! 
Wenn Hindernisse im Wasser sind oder eher gesagt wenn die Situation es erfordert nehme ich Gr.4. 

Für Pop Ups sind die meiner Meinung nach aber nicht geeignet viel zu fett dafür!

Da nehme ich die Fox s3 also das sind ja quasi die selben Haken nur dass sie dünndrähtiger sind oder irre ich mich da?|kopfkrat

Mehr Haken als die beiden brauche ich nicht hat bisher in jeder Situation den gewünschten Effekt gehabt kann die Fox Haken nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen|rolleyes


----------



## DerAngler0502 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Also ich als Jungangler fische einfach die Kogha Karpfenhaken in der Größe vier mit einem Schrumpfschlauch. Der Preis ist einfach spitze und die Haken sind auch nicht dünndrätig. Ich hatte somit auch noch nie Probleme damit, dass sie aufgebogen sind und sie greifen auch fast immer sehr gut, ich sehe also keinen Grund zu deutlich teureren Haken wie z.B. die von Korda zu wechseln.


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (21. November 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Gamakatsu LS-3313F in den Größen 6 und 4.
So ganz allgemein ist es mir aber ziemlich egal, hauptsache nicht zu dünndrähtig.


----------



## FischerdesNordens (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Bin ebenfalls absoluter Gamakatsu Fan, allerdings habe ich auch an den Fylinern von Owner Gefallen gefunden.



http://angelrollen-tests.de/


----------



## ThPaul (23. November 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hallo,

Fische Fox LSC/SSC, SSBP alle max. Größe 5

Kommt aber auch auf die Jahreszeit an und ob ich im Strom fische oder nicht.


----------



## jkc (23. November 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hi, Owner Flyliner in Größe 6 hat in den letzten Sessions viel an meiner Sympathie gewonnen. Halten die Schärfe echt beeindruckend lange.

Grüße JK


----------



## spacecarp (28. November 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Seit bestimmt 6-7 Jahren jetzt Gamakazu Snagger Curv Shank in den Größen 2-8, seltener Korda Wide Gape in Größe 6


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (28. November 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Die besten Hacken hat Kamasan,
dann Gamakatsu

Ich schleife die Hacken immer selbst nach, da merkt man was für gute Qualität die haben.
Die Kogha Korda etc. mag ich gar nicht.

Wichtig ist aber auch je nach Anwendung der Bogen und der Winkel der Hakenspitze und der Öse. Dazu wie lange am besten das Haar etc. 

Habe mir früher handgebundene  Sets von den Profis gekauft und dann miteinander verglichen und gefischt. Ds kostet zwar etwas Geld und Zeit, aber nur so kann man sicher sein das man das beste für einen selbst gefunden hat. Mein Kumpel mag zum Beispiel die Hackenspitzen stark nach innen gebogen, kurz geschliffen und kleiner Wiederhacken, bei mir genau anders.

PS: Frage mich gerade warum es keine deutschen Carbonhacken gibt.
Wir haben doch viel besseren Stahl als die Japaner.


----------



## thanatos (29. November 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Seit über 20 Jahren fische ich mit dem Ritchi Mc Donalds-Haken Gr.2
Da ich damit noch nicht einen Austeiger oder Fehlbiß hatte werde ich nicht sinnloserweise etwas besseres suchen.
Hab ich ihn von Padridge oder Drennan ?????????????????


----------



## rainerle (29. November 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Die besten Hacken hat Kamasan,
> dann Gamakatsu
> 
> Ich schleife die Hacken immer selbst nach, da merkt man was für gute Qualität die haben.
> ...



.....sind das jetzt die Hacken für die Woid-Arbeit oder die, welche der Schuster auf die Schuhe nagelt und wo manchmal der AA dran klebt |kopfkrat

...und es gibt ja schon Keramikmesser aber Kohlefaserhacken aus Deutschland wäre dann doch die Innovation schlechthin |supergri


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



rainerle schrieb:


> .....sind das jetzt die Hacken für die Woid-Arbeit oder die, welche der Schuster auf die Schuhe nagelt und wo manchmal der AA dran klebt |kopfkrat
> 
> ...und es gibt ja schon Keramikmesser aber Kohlefaserhacken aus Deutschland wäre dann doch die Innovation schlechthin |supergri



Du bist da aufgewachsen wo man Chemie als "Schemie" ausspricht oder?


Wir haben in Deutschland besseren Stahl als die Japaner ihren Aogami mit 1,2% Kohlenstoff.
Bei uns wird ausser mit Kohlenstoff zusätzlich mir Stickstoff gearbeitet, Chrom, Molidän und Vanadium.
Übrigens sind auch deutsche Messer und Schwerter wesentlich besser als Japanische.


----------



## Vanner (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



rainerle schrieb:


> .....sind das jetzt die Hacken für die Woid-Arbeit oder die, welche der Schuster auf die Schuhe nagelt und wo manchmal der AA dran klebt |kopfkrat
> 
> ...und es gibt ja schon Keramikmesser aber Kohlefaserhacken aus Deutschland wäre dann doch die Innovation schlechthin |supergri








Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Du bist da aufgewachsen wo man Chemie als "Schemie" ausspricht oder?
> 
> 
> Wir haben in Deutschland besseren Stahl als die Japaner ihren Aogami mit 1,2% Kohlenstoff.
> ...




 Es ging rainerle eher um den Unterschied zwischen Hacken und Haken. :m


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hallo,

der ist auch extrem wichtig, besonders beim Lösen desselbigen.

Lieber abhaken als abhacken.

Ansonsten fische ich seit Jahren die Haken aus dem Hause Drennan, meistens den Super Specialist.


----------



## rainerle (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Du bist da aufgewachsen wo man Chemie als "Schemie" ausspricht oder?
> 
> 
> Wir haben in Deutschland besseren Stahl als die Japaner ihren Aogami mit 1,2% Kohlenstoff.
> ...



Nö, bin im zentralen Mittelfranken geboren, aufgewachsen und wohne noch dort, trotzdem bin ich der deutschen Sprache mächtig und sogar ein wenig stolz darauf mich auch in anderen Teilen der BRD (also außerhalb Bayern) verständlich auszudrücken. Macht aber nichts. 

Und mit Molidän kann ich auch nicht so viel anfangen aber vielleicht meintest Du ja Molybdän. Jedenfalls ist es nicht so einfach immer hinter den Sinn Deiner Ausdrucksweise zu kommen.

Dir noch ein schönes WE#6


----------



## jkc (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hi,

vergangene Woche war ich zusammen mit nem Kollegen fischen. Fische bissen auch überraschend gut, weniger gut waren die Erfahrungen mit den Korda Kaptor Haken die mein Kumpel verwendete. Müssten Wide Gape in Größe 6 gewesen sein.
Erster Haken ist im Drill gebrochen, zwei weitere aufgebogen.
Gewichtsklasse der Fische so 4-8kg, zwar Kampfstark aber trotzdem noch relativ geringe Belastung will ich meinen. 
Mir waren die Haken schon immer zu teuer aber das ist ja eine regelrechte Frechheit so was zu dem Preis auf den Markt zu geben. 
Weiter fischten wir beide problemlos mit dem normalen Korda Widegape in Größe 6, die ich über Jahre gefischt hatte, aber schon vor dem Erlebnis nun nur noch bei so leichten Einsatzbedingungen auf brauchen wollte.
Ich habe ja schon einige Male von aufbiegenden Kordas gelesen, und auch schon mal selber wenige gehabt, aber das ging wirklich gar nicht.
Jemand schon ähnliches erlebt mit der Kaptor-Serie?

Grüße JK


----------



## punkarpfen (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Die Kaptor sind sehr scharfe Haken, die aber teflonbeschichtet sind. Für die Beschichtung wird der Haken erneut erhitzt, was Biegen und Brechen begünstigt. Bei Fox habe ich ähnliches erlebt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hm, auch die normalen Kordas sind ja Teflon-beschichtet, Bzw. man muss ja regelrecht suchen nach Haken die es nicht sind, aber solche Ausfälle habe ich noch nie erlebt. Vielleicht ein Grund mehr auf unbeschichtete Haken zu achten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Revilo62 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Als vor einigen Jahren Korda mit ihren Haken auf den Markt gekommen sind, dachte ich mir, versuchen und vielleicht schwenke ich um, sowohl Longshank als auch wide gape waren eine totale Pleite für mich, bindann wieder ganz schnell auf meine bewährten Drennan Continental und Nash Fang zurückgewechselt, von den Nash-Haken habe ich nach Bekanntwerden der Sortiemntsänderung mehrere 100 Haken geordert, die reichen bis an mein Ende und ichbereue es bis heute nicht

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Allroundtalent (18. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Moin liebe Hunter- Gemeinde 

Die negativen Erfahrungen mit den Kordas kann ich nicht teilen. Ich will nicht sagen, dass sie das non-plus-ultra sind, aber nach meiner Meinung und meinen Erfahrungen sind sie doch grundsolide. 

Gebrochen ist mit noch kein Haken von Korda, lediglich minimal verbogen/ aufgebogen, was jedoch noch keinen Fisch gekostet hat. 

Ich verwende den krank/ krank choddy, den normalen choddy und den widegape in den Größen 4-8.
Dabei habe ich schon Fische bis 24 Pfund auf nem 8 Haken gedrillt -  und gelandet. 

Grundsätzlich gebe ich euch aber Recht. Wenn ich erkennen sollte, dass die Haken gravierende Schwachstellen aufweisen und ich dadurch Fischverluste hätte, würde ich sofort versuchen Abhilfe zu schaffen, z.B. durch einen Haken eines anderen Herstellers. 

Tight Lines


----------



## bennyhill (18. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Als vor einigen Jahren Korda mit ihren Haken auf den Markt gekommen sind, dachte ich mir, versuchen und vielleicht schwenke ich um, sowohl Longshank als auch wide gape waren eine totale Pleite für mich, bindann wieder ganz schnell auf meine bewährten* Drennan Continental *und Nash Fang zurückgewechselt, von den Nash-Haken habe ich nach Bekanntwerden der Sortiemntsänderung mehrere 100 Haken geordert, die reichen bis an mein Ende und ichbereue es bis heute nicht
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


*Drennan Continental Boilie Hook*
Kein Haken hat in den letzten 25 Jahren vom Casien über die Rhone bis zu den hiesigen Gewässern mehr Karpfen gefangen, er ist halt der Klassiker schlecht hin.
Aber der Korda Schrott ist gerade in Mode, da wird nachgeäfft und nachgeplappert. 
Gleichzeitig  wird in anderen Foren gejammert:* Bricht der* *Teflonbeschichtete Korda bei euch immer ab ?.*
Mein Fazit: mal schauen was von dem Korda- Hype in 25 Jahren zu lesen ist, wahrscheinlich nichts...


----------



## Nordan (18. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hi!

Ich hab auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Korda-Haken. Sobald es da auch nur ansatzweise anspruchsvoll wird können die schlapp machen. Für hindernisfreie Badewannenpools wohl zu gebrauchen, sonst aber überteuerter Käse.

Fische seit langem nurnoch die Gardner Muggas.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



bennyhill schrieb:


> *Drennan Continental Boilie Hook*
> Kein ...


Ashima Goliath sieht genau so aus und ist auch genau so gut #6
Was Korda angeht naja, 
gibt es da überhaupt was vernünftiges von ? |uhoh:


----------



## mafo (18. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Bei unbeschichteten Haken kann ich mika Haken empfehlen.
Bin mit denen sehr zu frieden, besonders der Haken Pamela dreht sich sehr schön ohne viel schnick-schnack am Rig.


----------



## jkc (19. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



mafo schrieb:


> Bei unbeschichteten Haken kann ich mika Haken empfehlen.
> ...



Hi, siehe oben, sind auch gerade meine Favoriten, wobei mir der Pamela erst kürzlich aufgefallen war und auf jeden Fall zum Testen auf der Liste steht.

Grüße JK


----------



## siluro 1211 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*

Hi,


ich fische fast nur den Owner Flyliner. Aber auch mal den Gamakatsu Super G.


Beide Haken sind top. Noch nie Probleme damit gehabt!


Habe in meinem Angelgebiet öfters Waller als Beifang..!


Da fisch ich den Flyliner in 1/0. Seither kein Fischverlust mehr durch aufgebogene Haken oder ähnliches.


Gruß Mike


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. August 2016)

*AW: Der Haken - welchen fischt ihr?*



siluro 1211 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich fische fast nur den Owner Flyliner. Aber auch mal den Gamakatsu Super G.



Ich nutze auch diese Haken, wobei meiner Meinung nach der Flyliner der bessere ist. Kaum Aussteiger, bombenfester Sitz im Maul. Genau das ist allerdings bei C&R-Angeln ein potentielles Problem wegen Maulverletzungen. Und bei Kiesböden hab ich schon Klagen von Anglern wegen schnellem Stumpfwerden der Haken gehört. Kann ich mir wegen der speziell geschliffenen Klinge gut vorstellen.


----------

